# Brutal Deals & Discounts



## Mundano (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello! 
i am overwhelmed with last brutal discounts and deals. EW for only $300 huge Libraries, $500 Sonokinetic full equipment estimated over $3000 , $129 Waves Bundles value aprox. $800. 

I am a newbie in merchandising. For doing such discounts does it mean that:

a better technology is coming...?
software products were inflated at the beginning?
companies turned to monopolies (big incomings so that they can make big discounts)?
market saturated?
more people are buying?
thank you for clarification!


----------



## d.healey (Feb 27, 2018)

Mundano said:


> I am a newbie in merchandising. For doing such discounts does it mean that:
> 
> a better technology is coming...?
> software products were inflated at the beginning?
> ...


It could mean any of those things or none of those things. With software selling a copy costs almost $0 so it's difficult to compare the reasoning behind sales and discounts as you could do with physical objects. Clothes go on sale because winter is over and they have to make way for the summer, line food goes on sale because it'll go rotten if not used soon, etc. software doesn't have these kind of things. There is no limit in the number of copies that can be made (unless the distributer of the software creates an artificial one), there is no warehouse and complicated delivery structure required to get the software to the customer, it won't stop working if it isn't used soon. So the reason software goes on sale is known only to the developer/distributer and even if they tell you why they are doing it they are probably not telling you the whole reason.



> software products were inflated at the beginning?


Once the cost of R&D has been recouped all software prices are inflated (pretty much). But software isn't valued like a physical good so whereas a physical product is valued based on the materials and time it will take to make each new object, software is valued based on how much customers are willing to pay for similar software.


----------



## Mundano (Feb 27, 2018)

thanks for your response!


----------



## Mundano (Feb 27, 2018)

d.healey said:


> software doesn't have these kind of things. There is no limit in the number of copies that can be made


good point! that means that developers invest efforts to assure that it get sold..


----------

